# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  cherche une idée pour aider un épagneul enfermé dans un box

## camille1888

Edgar est un chien de chasse enfermé dans un box de 2,40 m2
il n'est jamais promené
son maitre est chasseur  j'ai proposé de sortir Edgar bénévolement 

il m'a répondu qu'un chien de chasse ça ne marche pas en laisse

----------


## camille1888

voici Edgar photographié la nuit en douce

----------


## myrtille12

Tu peux lui dire que tu aimerais bien avoir un chien et que tu aimerais bien le promener une fois par semaine (il faut commencer petit), par exemple le dimanche. Tu peux lui demander de te "louer" le chien une heure par semaine, pour voir s'il sera d'accord, et tu lui demande quel serait son prix. 

Pour parler aux gens, il faut se mettre à leur place (pas à la place du chien, ce qu'on fait naturellement ici), le bien-être du chien lui passe au-dessus de la jambe, par contre si tu parle d'argent (que tu lui donnes) et de bénéfice que toi tu auras (le plaisir de la promenade), peut être qu'il sera d'accord. 
Les gens sont bien souvent prêts à vendre père et mère pour quatre sous.  

C'est une idée comme une autre, pas sûre que ce soit la meilleure. Désolée.

----------


## camille1888

je lui ai dit que les chiens avaient besoin de marcher
il s'en fiche complètement
il voulait donner son cocker noir et blanc qui est en bas à gauche sur la photo. donc je l'ai pris depuis 18 jours et demain sa nouvelle famille vient le chercher
maintenant il faut aider Edgar l'épagneul ::

----------


## Segusia52

Le proprio chasse encore avec Edgar ?

----------


## camille1888

l-ouverture de la chasse c'est le 13 septembre   normalement le proprietaire va chasser.  s'il va chasser une fois par semaine cela fait 26 sorties par an  donc edgar est enfermé 11 mois sur 12

----------


## camille1888

j'ai transmis le cas d'edgar  à la ddpp (service vétérinaire) à l'association stéphane lamart  à la spa de saintes  et la mairie de mon village

----------


## camille1888

j'ai transmis le cas d'edgar  à la ddpp (service vétérinaire) à l'association stéphane lamart  à la spa de saintes  et la mairie de mon village

----------


## Kmino

Bravo pour ce que tu fais. C'est très très triste. Malheureusement je suis pas étonné. En Bourgogne où j'habite, dans les villages ca se fait encore énormément d'encager les chiens de chasse quitte à ce que cela pourrisse la vie des habitants des lotissements voisins du fait des aboiements intempestifs de ces pauvres loulous. C'es encore l'âge de pierre pour eux dans ces coins là...

J'espère que tu vas réussir à le sortir de là. Malheureusement je pense que Myrtille a raison: en général ca marche mieux quand on passe par les "mécanismes psychologiques" du propriétaire plutôt que la mise en avant de l'intérêt de l'animal car ca finit souvent en impasse entre deux logiques étrangères...
J'espère que les asso et instances que tu as sollicitées pourront t'aider face au lobby de la chasse...(et que le Maire de la commune n'est pas chasseur)

----------


## doriant

ahh vous aviez posté pr l'autre chien deja, il sera dopté definitivement ?

----------


## phacélie

Malheureusement rien dans la loi n'oblige à promener un chien.
Je pense aussi comme myrtille qu'il vaudrait mieux penser à la psychologie du maître si tu veux arriver à le promener.

En espérant que la DDPP veuille bien se déplacer pour au moins faire un rappel de la loi concernant le chenil qui est manifestement trop petit et probablement pas aménagé aux normes :




> Si le chien est placé dans un enclos, l'enclos doit être adapté à sa taille, et en aucun cas inférieur à 5 m². Il doit comporter une zone ombragée.
> 
> La niche, l'enclos ou le lieu de vie de l'animal doit toujours être maintenu propre. L'évacuation des excréments doit être effectuée quotidiennement.
> 
> 
> La niche ou l'abri doit être étanche, protégé des vents et, en été, de la chaleur. La niche doit être sur pieds, en bois ou tout autre matériau isolant, garnie d'une litière en hiver. En hiver et par intempéries, le maître doit prendre les dispositions nécessaires pour que l'animal ne souffre pas de l'humidité et de la température, notamment pendant les périodes de gel ou de chaleur excessive. La niche doit être suffisamment aérée.
> 
> 
> Lorsque la niche est posée sur la terre ferme, l'animal doit disposer d'au moins 2 m² en matériau dur et imperméable ou en caillebotis pour éviter qu'il ne piétine dans la boue. Cette surface doit être suffisamment pentue pour l'évacuation des urines et des eaux pluviales. Les caillebotis ne doivent pas blesser l'animal, notamment les extrémités des pattes.


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F34877

----------


## camille1888

un chien a besoin de marcher et courir. faire une loi pour que les chiens puissent bouger, ça parait dingue
je pense que Edgar n'est pas identifié comme le cocker que le chasseur a donné.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ahh vous aviez posté pr l'autre chien deja, il sera dopté definitivement ?


oui le cocker a été adopté par une famille affectueuse  en 18 jours seulement
 ::

----------


## phacélie

Ben oui, ça paraît dingue, sauf que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit est autorisé et que même les gens auxquels tu as fait appel ne peuvent rien faire si c'est autorisé.

----------


## Kmino

> un chien a besoin de marcher et courir. faire une loi pour que les chiens puissent bouger, ça parait dingue


Malheureusement, Phacélie a tout à fait raison. c'est tout l'écart entre les besoins d'un animal et les obligations imposées par la loi...et oui ca paraît dingue...

Lui voit son chien comme un objet/outil de chasse à maintenir en bon état d'usage au même titre que le fusil...pas comme un être vivant avec des besoins divers y compris psychologiques...La loi a une version très restrictive de la "maltraitance"

----------


## camille1888

convaincre le chasseur
lui faire comprendre 
agrandir le box

il y a surement un moyen

----------


## camille1888



----------


## doriant

peut-etre qu'un veterinaire convié sur place pr un quelconque bilan en motif, pourrait dire ce qu'il en pense. Voit-on le box depuis la route ? Ca parait evident qu'un chien statique, qui n'exerce pas son coeur, sera moins efficace et véloce ds ses deplacements de chasse. C terrible de devoir rester ds son optique d'intéret a ce monsieur, mais sil en a rien a cirer du chien, lui parler de ce qui le preoccupe, à la chasse, ca peut le motiver a lui améliorer ses conditions peut-etre.

au fait, edgar est identifié ?

----------


## camille1888

une association s'est proposée pour aider edgar!  c'est génial!
et en plus la DDPP est passée aujourd'hui chez le proprio
2 bonnes nouvelles le même jour   ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## camille1888

je ne sais pas si edgar est identifié.
 ce matin le box était toujours séparé du second box par un grillage.
 si la ddpp est passée aujourd'hui les 2 box seront réunis  pour que le chien ait 5m2 bientot peut-etr.  je surveille...

----------


## aurore27

As-tu des échos de ce que la DDP a dit des conditions de vie de ce chien ?

----------


## phacélie

Des nouvelles ? Le box a bien été agrandi ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Tu as contacté la Fédération des Chasseurs? Et si elle ne bouge pas (probable, mon mari y bosse et ce n'est pas la SPA il se mord les doigts tous les jours de ne pouvoir agir officiellement) une SPA/L'ASPAC locale?

----------


## camille1888

le box a été agrandi mais la chienne ne sort que pour chasser le dimanche.
il n'y a que 21 dimanches de chasse par an...
le president de l'asso des chasseurs ne fera rien
la maire non plus

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre toutou...et en plus il a perdu son copain....il doit se sentir bien seul.....surtout, tenez nous au courant (le problème, c'est que si le proprio venait à donner son chien, je pense qu'il en reprendrait un autre). Je suis inquiète pour lui....le savoir tout seul

----------


## camille1888

le copain cocker croisé épagneul c'était son petit. et les 2 etaient dans des box séparés de 2,40 m2 chacun.
probablement parce que la chienne n'est pas stérilisée.

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles depuis ?????

----------

